# upgrade processor Dell (Board:E210882, Chip:865PE)



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought Dell Dimension 4600 with P4 2.4Ghz and wanted upgrade to 3.0Ghz or higher. I want to make sure that I am buying a right CPU.

The spec said I can upgrade to 3.0Ghz/800FSB, but according to user win2kpro on this thread, he said my motherboard is D865PESO, so I went to the Intel website and find this page.

The page says that it supports Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor Extreme Edition supporting Hyper-Threading Technology , so I follow the link which show that the motherboard supports 3.20 - 3.46Ghz/ 800FSB.

Since Dell said supports upto 3.0Ghz, my question is can I upgrade to P4 Extreme Edition 3.46Ghz?


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

The motherboard in your computer is equipped with a Socket 478 CPU interface.

Most processors of that Socket type will run on your computer, theoretically. The fastest single core processor available for it is a 3.0GHz.


----------



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

WarC said:


> The motherboard in your computer is equipped with a Socket 478 CPU interface.
> 
> Most processors of that Socket type will run on your computer, theoretically. The fastest single core processor available for it is a 3.0GHz.


This one is socket 478 and it's 3.46Mhz

http://www.intel.com/products/processor/pentium4HTXE/index.htm


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

jay711 said:


> I bought Dell Dimension 4600 with P4 2.4Ghz and wanted upgrade to 3.0Ghz or higher. I want to make sure that I am buying a right CPU.
> 
> The spec said I can upgrade to 3.0Ghz/800FSB, but according to user win2kpro on this thread, he said my motherboard is D865PESO, so I went to the Intel website and find this page.
> 
> ...


I *DID NOT* say conclusively that the board was a D865PESO. I said that I was fairly certain that the board was a DELL modification of either a D865PESO or D865GLC.



win2kpro said:


> Go to INTEL and look at the D865PESO and the D865GLC. I'm fairly certain that the board you have is a DELL modification of one of these two boards.
> 
> If you could find a chipset number it would be very easy since the D865PESO uses a 865PE chipset, and the D865GLC uses an 865G chipset.
> 
> Download and checkout the technical documents for each board sometimes the board layout will identify it.


According to the INTEL site, the D865PESO was an OEM only motherboard.

http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d865peso/index.htm

*Note at the bottom of the page INTEL states; "Note: This product offered to direct OEM customers only. Channel customers should refer to the Desktop Board Roadmap for future offerings."*

The processors supported by INTEL boards are determined by the AA number (revision number of the board). Most manufacturers DO NOT put the INTEL revision number on the board. The processors supported by the D865PESO are located in this table from INTEL. *These supported processors may or may not be applicable to each manufacturers specifications for their OEM boards.*

http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/so/so_proc.htm

If *DELL* states that a 3.0ghz. processor is the maximum processor your board will support then you have to believe that the manufacturers statement is correct since they are the only one that knows for sure what their modification entailed.


----------



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

win2kpro said:


> If *DELL* states that a 3.0ghz. processor is the maximum processor your board will support then you have to believe that the manufacturers statement is correct since they are the only one that knows for sure what their modification entailed.


Well, I just guess that 2 years ago when I bought Dell it might not has processors higher than 3.0Ghz in the market yet, so Dell just put the spec just that.

I look at the picture of D865PESO and it's the same as my board, so I figure I would try 3.46Ghz. Well, it will be pricey if it doesn't work.

Have anyone else tried this before?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I can confirm that OEM versions of motherboards may look the same but there are usually custom BIOS limitations that restrict the upgradeability.

That may or may not affect you, but I have been similarly caught when the retail version supported an upgrade but the OEM did not, on an HP PC.

The limitations, if any, are usually put in place so that any unknown problems (for future higher spec chips) will not prove to be detrimental or a support problem. Locking the ability out is easier.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Personally, I would't try to use a processor unless the machine's manufacturer stated that it was supported by that particular board.

Manufacturers do not have their "proprietary" boards manufactured so they are highly upgradeable. You have to be cognizant of the fact that when a manufacturer has either a standard OEM or retail board modified for their particular application the board is no longer a standard OEM or retail board, but has become a manufacturers "proprietary" board and although the "proprietary" board may look the same as an OEM or retail board there may be significant internal differences in their boards.

This is the reason that upgrades/updates are only listed on the machine manufacturers website rather than the actual board manufacturers site. The board manufacturers never list upgrades/updates on their sites for manufacturer "proprietary" boards.


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's a link to the processors supported by the 865PESO board when it is an Intel labeled board. http://intel.com/design/motherbd/so/so_proc.htm Note the AA #'s listed on the side of the table for Intels most recent and Extreme processors. All of the 1 Mg cache processors are Prescotts and Extreme Edition processors.You must have a board with an AA # equal to or above those listed in order to use those processors on an 865 board. There may also be bios limitations that will stop the board from booting with those processors.

Here is the Dell spec for the board: Microprocessor::: Intel® Pentium® 4 that runs at 2.26, 2.4, 2.533, 2.66, 2.8, or 3.06 GHz internally and 533 MHz externally, or 2.4, 2.6, 2.8, 3.0, 3.2, or 3.4 GHz internally and 800 MHz externally

Level 1 (L1) cache
8 KB first-level

Level 2 (L2) cache
512-KB or 1-MB pipelined-burst, eight-way set associative, write-back SRAM

Without seeing your board and whether or not Dell has labeled the board with AA # sticker, I would say you are stuck with the processors that have a 512 cache level. In other words, the ones starting with 3.4 below the line that splits at 2.40A and 3.4


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't see why this is long and drawn out. In your first thread you state the mobo does not have onboard video so the best you can install is a 3.0,512 cache,800 fsb cpu. Link to prove it is here. http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4600/en/series_en.htm


----------



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

pugmug said:


> I don't see why this is long and drawn out. In your first thread you state the mobo does not have onboard video so the best you can install is a 3.0,512 cache,800 fsb cpu. Link to prove it is here. http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4600/en/series_en.htm


Well, I did read that, that's why I started the thread here. I want to try highest possible CPU that is not listed by Dell.


----------



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

SacsTC said:


> Here is the Dell spec for the board: Microprocessor::: Intel® Pentium® 4 that runs at 2.26, 2.4, 2.533, 2.66, 2.8, or 3.06 GHz internally and 533 MHz externally, or 2.4, 2.6, 2.8, 3.0, 3.2, or 3.4 GHz internally and 800 MHz externally


where did you find this, *3.4 GHz internally and 800 MHz externally*? is it from the motherboard with onboard Video?


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Look, do you or do you not have onboard video with your mobo?


----------



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

I understand. I don't have the onboard video and Dell document says the system is support upto 3.0Ghz. The reason I asked because my board is Intel D865PESO, and intel says it support 3.4Ghz.

Anyway, I quite understand now that it's Dell propritary board which may not the same as the original Intel board.

Thank you for all the reply.

Jay


----------



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

Can I use *"Pentium 4 HT 3.0Ghz 1 MB 800Mhz FSB Socket 478 OEM NEW"* with my system (see spec here) ?

The CPU is HyperThreading, but the Service Manual doesn't say it supports HT. Can I still use this CPU?

Please advise.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

No,not with your specs.Your computer will take a 512KB L2 cache cpu not a 1MB L2 cache cpu because you do not have onboard video on your mobo per Dell specs at this link for the two types of 4600. http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4600/en/series_en.htm


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

jay711 said:


> Can I use *"Pentium 4 HT 3.0Ghz 1 MB 800Mhz FSB Socket 478 OEM NEW"* with my system (see spec here) ?
> 
> The CPU is HyperThreading, but the Service Manual doesn't say it supports HT. Can I still use this CPU?
> 
> Please advise.


I don't believe your board will support that processor. I believe you are going to have to find a 3.0ghz. socket 478 processor with a 512kb L2 cache instead of a 1mb L2 cache.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I think thats a typo or just incomplete information.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I think it is correct the way it is written.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have any good reason to think so?

The Intel 865PE chipset supports prcoessors with 1MB L2 caches and HT.
Maybe the spec sheet was never updated for newer processors. BIOS updates to the 4600 series add support for larger cache sizes and add new microcodes.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe,but I would not want to buy a cpu stated not supported by the mobo and end up stuck with said cpu. Would you? I guess the best move would be to contact Dell and ask first before buying any cpu.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You could contact Dell but they'd just look at the manual and go " Uhhh, no its says it won't work". 

Most places will do exchanges on parts but not all.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

You better have a good reason to exchange a cpu with most places that sell them and buying the wrong one may not cut it with them. lol


----------



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

That's what I thought. That's why I need to make sure before buying any.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Honestly I don't think you'll ever get a answer that will satisfy you.

Dells aren't designed with upgrading in mind and don't provide the proper resources like CPU tables.

If you want to be sure then get the Pentium 4 3.06GHz model, there's only one version of that processor and its on both list. It has a 533Mhz FSB, has 512KB L2 cache and supports HT. Or find the 3.0Ghz Pentium 4 with an 800Mhz FSB, 512KB L2 cache based on the Northwood core - a harder find.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Here is one. http://www.memorytek.com/product_info.php?cPath=41_42&products_id=453


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Here is their seller ratings. http://www.resellerratings.com/seller12984.html


----------



## jay711 (Jun 15, 2006)

pugmug said:


> Here is one. http://www.memorytek.com/product_info.php?cPath=41_42&products_id=453


thank you pugmug. and is this the memory I need, DDR PC3200 1GB UNBUFFERED NON-ECC DDR400 128 x 64 ?

I want to buy 2GB (2x1GB).


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

That is the correct memory but shop around first for a better price.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

jay, I know the value of money but do not buy cheap ram for a Dell as they can be very picky about memory installed and you want the best out of your new cpu. Either of these would do you very well. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16820146970,N82E16820220011 or buy two sticks of this ram, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145488


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I am just guessing so this statement may or may not apply. I would guess that one of the reasons you want to upgrade the processor is to take advantage of HyperThreading although I do not know this to be a fact.

When manufacturers have proprietary boards built, many times the completed proprietary board will vary greatly from its original configuration.

Here is a direct quote from the Intel site;

"&#8224; Hyper-Threading Technology (HT Technology) requires a computer system with an Intel® Processor supporting HT Technology and an HT Technology enabled chipset, BIOS, and operating system."

If your intent is to use HyperThreading, I suggest that you first access your BIOS and see if the BIOS supports HyperThreading. If you current BIOS does not support HyperThreading, then you should check the DELL website to see if there are any BIOS updates that deal with HyperThreading support.

If you are not interested in HyperThreading support, then of course the above suggestion would not be applicable.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

The 3.0 cpu,865pe chipset on your mobo and the Dell bios for 4600 sopport h/t. All you need is an xp o/s to make it work. Once installed just go into bios and enable h/t or disable it if you want.


----------

